# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptaret ne Itali #3

## IL__SANTO

Te nderuar Bashkeatdhetar Shqiptar apo edhe te italianizuar.Meqe tema tjeter qenka mbyllur po e marr mundimin ta rihap perseri kete Sofer ku mund te flisni me njeri-tjetrin rreth problemeve apo edhe thjesht ta frekuentoni per te pershendetur njeri-tjetrin.

Ju uroj tja kaloni sa me mire.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alda09

oooooooo bismilah ne temen e re; pse u mbyll apo u bene shume faqe, nejse me mire keshtu.  c'na mollois ti Santo se nga une rehatllik asgje tjeter.  ciao a tutti.

----------


## donna76

ciao sofra.
gezuar pashket kush po i feston sot  :Lulja3:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ciao Donna.Mire se na erdhet edhe gezuar edhe nga ana ime kush i feston.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alda09

Une s'festoj gje po pershendetjet kane filluar me leke te tema e re?????? epo tja nxjeresh robit me grep fjalet. :sarkastik:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Pse alda kane nisur me leke pershendetjet????

Ja pra 1 pershendetje edhe per tyja.

----------


## alda09

eeeeeeeeeeee posi, tani qe thashe une mi saluti?????mu ngriten nervat,po iki te pi ndonje gote uthull te me ulen.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Kujdes moj goce se mos na besh ndo1 te pabere se me ai inati qe te ka hypur per Hajer ishalla.     :buzeqeshje: 

Kujdes se 1 here ne vit e mbush edhe shejtani derman.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Përshëndetje. 

Qëllimi i kësaj teme nuk është të diskutoni mbi historinë e popullit shqiptar apo atij italian. Këtu mblidhen shqiptarët që jetojnë në itali për tu njohur me njëri-tjetrin. 

Temat mbi politikën dhe historinë mund ti diskutoni në forume të tjera si: *Shtypi dhe politika* apo *Historia shqiptare*


Gjithë të mirat.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Përshëndetje. 
> 
> Qëllimi i kësaj teme nuk është të diskutoni mbi historinë e popullit shqiptar apo atij italian. Këtu mblidhen shqiptarët që jetojnë në itali për tu njohur me njëri-tjetrin. 
> 
> Temat mbi politikën dhe historinë mund ti diskutoni në forume të tjera si: *Shtypi dhe politika* apo *Historia shqiptare*
> 
> 
> Gjithë të mirat.


Leo te falenderoj per sqarimet qe na dhe por nuk mora vesh pse nuk fshini postimet por mbyllni temat.

Gjithsesi Te falenderoj per sqarimet paraprake.Do mundohemi ti permbahemi temes.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kishte shumë postime që duheshin hequr. 

Fillim i ri, diskutime të reja  :buzeqeshje:  

Mirëmbetshit.

----------


## xhori

santo  auguri per rihapjen e temes
po shikoj  qe  paska  filluar  me kritika
 a i keni riperterire forcat per neser  apo jo?

----------


## xhuliana

Miredita njerez......fillim jave i veshtire ky!!!

Ju uroj te gjithve nje dite sa me te kendeshme!

----------


## alda09

Te njihemi me njeri tjetrin???? ja u njohem po pastaj c'fare te bejme te martohemi me nj-tj???? po edhe per martes e njohje te tjera po nuk diskutove qe nga gjerat me banale deri te historit e popujve s'ke si njihesh.  atehere po e kthejme ndryshe diskutimin :arushi: ne kam nje stalle me 12 lope e 7 vica,po ju te tjeret c'fare blegtorie keni?????   Apo s'keni c'beni e do na gjykoni per bindjet politike.kur ne ndihemi mire me njeri tjetrin me bisedat  pa kaluar ne ofendime c'lidhje ka kritika s'arrij ta kuptoj.

----------


## xhori

un kam 7 dhoma  pa tavan
alda qenke ngrit  me nerva, kishte te drejt  santo  prèmè ne dark

----------


## maryp

> Miredita njerez......fillim jave i veshtire ky!!!
> 
> Ju uroj te gjithve nje dite sa me te kendeshme!


ciao xhuli...ckemi?
 e cti besh, pas 3 dite pushim e divertimento eshte e veshtire te kthehesh ne jeten e perditshme..

un saluto a tutti gli altri albanesi in italia

----------


## xhuliana

> ciao xhuli...ckemi?
>  e cti besh, pas 3 dite pushim e divertimento eshte e veshtire te kthehesh ne jeten e perditshme..
> 
> un saluto a tutti gli altri albanesi in italia


Ciao Mary....buon proseguimento di giornata!!!Mos puno shum :perqeshje: 

Alda mos u merzit ti mi.....skemi cti bejme....purtroppo è così:
Appena la gente si ritrova un pò di potere tra le mani si sente di fare tutto quello che gli passa per la mente!
Purtroppo l'essere umano è fatto così!

----------


## maryp

> Ciao Mary....buon proseguimento di giornata!!!Mos puno shum


jo mi xhuli, e kush e ka mendjen per pune sot :buzeqeshje:  sto ancora con la mente in vacanza..che peccato tornare cosi presto :i terbuar:

----------


## xhuliana

> jo mi xhuli, e kush e ka mendjen per pune sot sto ancora con la mente in vacanza..che peccato tornare cosi presto


haha allora fai bene....poi, tornare alla routine è sempre difficile!
Invece per mua nuk ndryshon gje...o vado a lezione, o sto a casa a studiare! :i terbuar:

----------


## xhori

mary   x fortuna che cè il ponte di 1 maggio,  duro edhe 2 dite
ciao

----------

